# Yurik 6 months old



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Just wanted to share a recent picture of Yurik. I didn't have him in the best stack but we're working on it. He's going to be going to his first show in Indianapolis, come November. Really hoping to get his VP rating.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Love his coloring- and his name!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Love his coloring- and his name!


Thanks Stosh! We're so pleased with him in every way.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So we have a Stan and George- great gsd names


----------

